# What colour shelves on a coloured wall



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

It's a matter of personal taste. What do YOU like the look of?

Personally, I would never match the shelf color to the wall color. I would more likely match the shelf color to the color of the trim in the room, but I wouldn't be held to that. 
I know a guy who paints his trim and walls with the same flat paint so I guess he would say that the shelves should also be the same color. Personal taste.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You would probably get more responses under the Interior Decorating section. Good luck.


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

abrowning said:


> It's a matter of personal taste. What do YOU like the look of?
> 
> Personally, I would never match the shelf color to the wall color. I would more likely match the shelf color to the color of the trim in the room, but I wouldn't be held to that.
> I know a guy who paints his trim and walls with the same flat paint so I guess he would say that the shelves should also be the same color. Personal taste.



Yep..But I want to the room achieves unity


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> You would probably get more responses under the Interior Decorating section. Good luck.



Thanks.I would go there.


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

If you have a coloured wall, what colour shelves look best? For example, shelves in the same colour as the wall, white shelves, a contrast colour, or a lighter/darker shade as the wall? Thanks


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What color is your wall?

What are you putting on your shelves?


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> What color is your wall?
> 
> What are you putting on your shelves?


A coloured wall.I want to put some books and pot plants.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Merged threads.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What color is the wall. No one can make suggestions without a color.:smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess it depends on if you want to showcase the shelves ( different color) or showcase what's on the shelf ( same color as the wall)


----------



## kitho (May 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm new with DIY'ing. I'm creative, but not such a fast learner. So I was wondering if anyone has some tips for me where I can find DIY ideas with pictures, video's of visual content, so that I have an example. 

What websites or apps do you guys get your inspiration of and why does it work for you? . I hope I can get some good tips from you guys. Thankyou. 


Greetings, 

Kitho


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> I guess it depends on if you want to showcase the shelves ( different color) or showcase what's on the shelf ( same color as the wall)


Yep, I got it. I just want to the wall color naturally coordinating with other colors and producing strong hierarchical effect.


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

kitho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new with DIY'ing. I'm creative, but not such a fast learner. So I was wondering if anyone has some tips for me where I can find DIY ideas with pictures, video's of visual content, so that I have an example.
> 
> ...


I'm also a newbie here.Sorry can't provide the information.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kitho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new with DIY'ing. I'm creative, but not such a fast learner. So I was wondering if anyone has some tips for me where I can find DIY ideas with pictures, video's of visual content, so that I have an example.
> 
> ...


You could just google a description of what you want, plus the word "photos" & hundreds of sites with photos will pop up. Like wall shelves, photos, https://www.houzz.com/wall-shelves-pictures

Or you could start your own thread.


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> You could just google a description of what you want, plus the word "photos" & hundreds of sites with photos will pop up. Like wall shelves, photos, https://www.houzz.com/wall-shelves-pictures
> 
> Or you could start your own thread.


Ok,thanks for your advice.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You must try to get your answers in the Interior Decoration section. As there you will be getting the people who have expertized on that field and would probably provide you with more better options for your home.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Well it's all the matter of your own choice. It totally depends on your taste. What you are looking for and what are the things that would help you to work for. I personally like to keep my walls with some brighter colors, and the shelves to be either white or simply the one that is covered with the ply of lighter shade.


----------

